# Help with a 95 325i turbo



## 325i Fury (Nov 24, 2005)

So after I got beat down by a Chevy Malibu today I am feeling pissed off. My car has been running slow with bad throttle response lately and have been thinking about a turbo for a long time and since my tax returns are coming soon I'm not sure about this... My car is a automatic and I know very little about what "Tuning" I have to do once I put the turbo in. I am confident I can install the turbo and innercooler alone but what do you have to tune? I don't want to do damage to the engine and would like to know any reinforcements or parts to change out before the turbo goes in. I will give it a good long tune up to get rid of my throttle response problem tomorrow but I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to make the engine run better and not break the first month of the turbo on it I read a little and it seems to me I will run about 7psi I'm not sure if it is correct but any info on the tuning, reinforcements, or anything else I should probably know before I install a turbo  would be very much so appreciated


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

325i Fury said:


> So after I got beat down by a Chevy Malibu today I am feeling pissed off. My car has been running slow with bad throttle response lately and have been thinking about a turbo for a long time and since my tax returns are coming soon I'm not sure about this... My car is a automatic and I know very little about what "Tuning" I have to do once I put the turbo in. I am confident I can install the turbo and innercooler alone but what do you have to tune? I don't want to do damage to the engine and would like to know any reinforcements or parts to change out before the turbo goes in. I will give it a good long tune up to get rid of my throttle response problem tomorrow but I'm wondering if there is anything I can do to make the engine run better and not break the first month of the turbo on it I read a little and it seems to me I will run about 7psi I'm not sure if it is correct but any info on the tuning, reinforcements, or anything else I should probably know before I install a turbo  would be very much so appreciated


Check out my respons 2 the other ppl
And postings!

Feel free 2 ask if u dont understand!!

MagsOf Sweden


----------

